# Honda (Troy Built) 4 cycle blower



## mikeboggess (Jul 21, 2014)

Will not start, getting ready to tear into it. Does not have a good reputation as far as I can see when I researched it. Any one out there have experience with this unit?


----------



## macattack_ga (Jul 21, 2014)

like a Walk Behind blower?
Having very good luck with a HF Honda clone on my Troy Bilt Tiller.


----------



## mikeboggess (Jul 21, 2014)

macattack_ga said:


> like a Walk Behind blower?
> Having very good luck with a HF Honda clone on my Troy Bilt Tiller.


This is a hand held blower and this is what I done found out, carb is whistle clean, plug is getting fire, looks like the top pf the piston is oily but I am not sure of that due to not easy to see. There is a black fuel/oil line running to the plastic carb. retainer bracket that is pumping oil. Sprayed starting fluid into the combustion chamber and tried to crank it, there was not even a cough.


----------



## farmrboy (Jul 25, 2014)

Fuel filter, plugged passage in the carb, make sure the fuel line is good, how old is the fuel? I've gotten alot of 2 strokers running just by changing the fuel


----------



## mikeboggess (Jul 25, 2014)

farmrboy said:


> Fuel filter, plugged passage in the carb, make sure the fuel line is good, how old is the fuel? I've gotten alot of 2 strokers running just by changing the fuel


This is a 4 stroke although the items you mentioned are all good, thinking the rings or piston are bad, crankcase oil becomes cloudy and looks like the piston has oil on top of it. Have not don a compression check because I need an adapter for my gauge. This motor has a tine spark plug opening.


----------



## farmrboy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ya, my bad. Not used to 4 stroke and trimmer in the same conversation. Could very well be bad rings, too. A compression test would be good. Does the oil smell like gas?


----------



## mikeboggess (Jul 25, 2014)

farmrboy said:


> Ya, my bad. Not used to 4 stroke and trimmer in the same conversation. Could very well be bad rings, too. A compression test would be good. Does the oil smell like gas?


No.


----------

